# Archive > Open content archive > MLM Industry Forum >  Wor(l)d GMN - if you want to earn money on received calls, sms and mms

## Maria Mig

Hello everybody!!  :Smile:  
I would like to tell you about company  )) and to find here new partners

Company - WOR(l)D GMN
Mlm. Binary system 
Products Mobile network

World GMN is the biggest new worldwide mobile network that works without roaming in 130 countries. -This means that for the first time clients from 130 countries can communicate with each other for free or for a small fixed monthly rate (depends on the app you are using on your phone or computer).
For the first time in history, mobile company co-operates with world famous brands like BMW, Disney, HP, IKEA, Coca-Cola and others, who bring advertisements and also advertisement money straight to the clients of the mobile network. This increases the money flow in the mobile network extraordinarily, which also provides a chance to launch an affiliate program, which with the help of binary conception provides everyone a chance to get benefit from the growth of the company. 
Every partner has a possibility to create opportunities and expand his/her partner network, which help the information about a new mobile network spread quickly to new people. MLM partner has 9 different income sources, which one of the important ones are sign up bonuses from new partners, which give you 100 or 300 points depending on the package (with overflow and it goes on forever, doesn't fade like it usually does) (and AdKash advertisement pays, which come from your partner's end-users- when this project will be realized. This program is my own point here really. Now we are testing it already on our Android  phones. 
The company sends all the customers short advertisements, which give a reward to the sponsor. This kind of income has never been in any of the MLM systems out there and this income alone wouldn't be enough to launch a MLM system.
AdKash advertisements pays will be also given to WGMN network end-users, who will have joined the GSM network for free. Even only this is an unprecedented offer, which has never occurred for MLM end-users nor mobile end-users.
The client will may earn a decent extra income by just watching advertisements in his/her phone. If the end-user offers the same service to another end-user (free sign up GSM clients) then he will get new extra advantages such as lower prices. Client will get lower prices by offering new clients a way to earn money watching advertisements.

This kind of marketing provides clients a very quick spread over the 130 countries, where WGMN acts. Of course all of the end-users are connected through contacts with the MLM partner, which guaranties continuous income for all the transactions that clients in the GSM network do (with mobiles, with tablets, buying advertisement, license fees, buying call packages, etc).

Shortly, it only takes 2 partners in order to establish a deep network, which provides a maximum income of 150 000 USD a week (with Master package). 
Wider personal free client base will provide a quick access to AdKash incomes from your end-users' advertisement views. This income doesn't need a long time in order to build a structure and may vary from the amount of end-users from a couple hundreds a week to thousands a week. This way it is possible for everyone to choose a proper method and income they want.
One thing is for sure, this is the moment of launch of the BIGGEST mobile network, which brings a whole new level of GSM service to the market, where thanks to massive advertisement incomes everyone can take part in the project.
It only takes 39 USD to join as an affiliate and you will start earning money with what you can buy the next package to maximize your earning to thousands. 
I can tell you an examples of a ways how to do that.
It really is easy, because it is actually possible to be a parasite in this program, but we do not encourage that in our downtime)))

Use the link down there to join. You can only join with the below link, because it works like an invite.
mariw.worldgmn.com
you can look all step by step.
 Click products and any/every of it  http://mariw.worldgmn.com/products.php , 
life style http://mariw.worldgmn.com/lifestyle/  - here you`ll can see how people in different countries developed own structures and becomes diamonds and how fast they did it. 
corporate http://mariw.worldgmn.com/home.php?p=87&l=1 . here youll can see that we are legal and serious company. 
I am sure that  you`ll can find a lot about us on YouTube. Just search for world gmn. 
You can write or call me anytime 
Directly from the link mariw.worldgmn.com (better to send a message) or
+79184569704 (Russia, mts)
mig-mig@mail.ru

Ask any questions here

I`ll just say that right now it`s the best time to come in!!

----------


## flaker

Forgive me. i read the 1st few lines and the last few lines---was too much to read everything. What is this? A ponzi scheme? Are you loooking for investors? 

Or have i got every thing wrong?

----------


## Maria Mig

sorry that i did not answer before. its a new business model, the Wor(l)d Virtual Franchise®. The most interesting product is AdKash. The newest idea. Money for incomong calls and messages on mobile phone. For advertising of famouse brends - puma, ikea, Coca-cola, BMW, chanel, etc. I`m looking for partners and investors. The business is going very active now. In different countries of the world. 
do not loose a chance!
mig-mig@mail.ru
I`ll tell all, answer on any question

----------


## Maria Mig

ADKASH pays
users to receive high quality and targeted ADVs, directly on their own android mobile, each time they receive a call or a sms/mms.
ADKASH shares
profits with its users and affiliates, thanks to a pay per click system like Google Ads. For each incoming call, sms or mms user earns up to 5 cents. When he accumulates 10 US$ receives branded AdKash Debit Card.
Affiliates can invite users or affiliates to install AdKash App and earn on all the apps installed by all their network of users and affiliate UP TO 1 US$ per APP / WEEK. 

Become affiliates for 39$ (link: mariw.worldgmn.com)

----------


## Justloadit

I hope you are not planning to send me any SMSs or MMSs or make me any unsolicited calls so that you can make money.
I DO NOT WANT TO BE DISTURBED!
Fortunately South African law only allows you to send SMSs and MMSs if I subscribe to your service.

If I am not mistaken, there was a business attempt in which you would receive a few cents for every advert SMS you received. It failed because people get tired of being interrupted by the incoming SMS. In the beginning it feels great, but it wears you down, as a society, every where you go/look/read you are constantly bombarded with advertising.

----------

Dave A (22-Nov-12)

----------


## Maria Mig

Yes, you are right! we are bombed by that against our wish :Smile:  On tv, cinema, internet - everywhere. But nobody pays us for that ))) Sms i will not send. and i will not call. ... well - only  as to a partner - if you'll wish to join )  Money will be earned for your daily - usual - calls and sms. As you receive it from your friends, relatives, etc. day by day. 

Ps. sorry for my English - if any mistakes.

----------

